# Hunt club for dad and son near Columbus



## jernest (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking for a club I can take my boys to hunt deer. Thanks


----------



## Brooks6 (Jun 30, 2012)

Shoot me your info and I'll have a guy call you in reference to a club on 315 in talbot county.


----------



## simonsays (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a club in early co call me 229-400-0643


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 16, 2012)

986 ac. Marion County PM me your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------



## james c smith (Aug 17, 2012)

i have a club in talbot county that is a family club. camping area with water and power . need some new members, 784 acres ,deer and turkey . give me a call james smith 770 883 2903


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

james c smith said:


> i have a club in talbot county that is a family club. camping area with water and power . need some new members, 784 acres ,deer and turkey . give me a call james smith 770 883 2903



How much to join?


----------



## james c smith (Aug 22, 2012)

membership is $660 per year for males over 18, wife and daughters are free


----------



## wcannon (Aug 24, 2012)

We have a club in Stewart county near Florence Marina, 2500 acres, dues $1100.00 for a family, running water and electricity


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2012)

We still have openings in Marion County, PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------



## james c smith (Sep 10, 2012)

Still have opening for club in Talbot County. call 770 883 2903 $660 per year membership


----------

